# Do you believe in spanking?



## mmafiter (Apr 28, 2003)

I can't remember if this question was ever brought up here, if it was, I apologize. This question was posed at another forum I frequent and the responses lead to some good debate. 

Here's my take;

I do believe in spanking children that step out of line. I have seen parents who let their kids get away with murder and never raise a hand. They just keep saying "Johnny, I'm going to count to three. You're not being nice." etc.. The kid has a little devil grin on his face cause he knows Mom isn't going to do anything.

I don't spank my kids now...they are 13 and 9 years old and  good kids. But when they were 4 or 5, I didn't let him get away with things. Kids will test their boundaries at this age and if you're soft, they will become monsters by the time they're teenagers. 

You can't reason with young children. I spanked my children until they reached around 5 years old, then they started to be able to listen to reason. I didn't spank my kids at the slightest provocation though, they had to really push it to get a spanking. 
I haven't had to spank my 14 year old (Not that I would now, for at least 9 years. And my 9 year old hasn't been spanked in at least 5 years. 

The thing with kids who were raised properly, if the kids are misbehaving, and it goes on and on. There comes a time when I just look at my kids and say quietly "stop it.", and the shit stops instantly. Cause they know they are getting close to the line where dad WILL kick there ass.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

I spank my children only if they put themselves in a hazardous situation, like being in the middle of the road with a car coming, or standing on top of the stone bridge next to my house which drops down to the carriage path, anything they do that puts their life in danger, I spank them, I have 3 children and have probably had to raise my hand only 10 times..............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

I would also add that like MMA, they were young when I had to spank them, plus they scared the hell out of me...............their still young just know better now


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 28, 2003)

Absolutely.

Spanking is most likely the single most effective form of punishment, granted it comes from a loving hand.

My parents spanked me, and I thank them for it.  I wouldn't learn a lesson from being grounded, or having a toy taken away.  But pain.  Pain is something a child remembers.  It's a personality/action shaper.  Spanking most certainly does NOT create violent children, as these pathetic liberal hippy types would like others to believe.

Beating, on the other hand, is horrible.

I will spank my kids.  And they will learn.  And they'll be good kids because of it.

edit:  After actually reading MMA's post (  ) I'd like to add a few more words.  I *really* wish more parents would spank their children.  It's very obvious which children have authoritative parents, and those who have passive parents.  Passive parenting creates children with no boundries, and most likely little respect.  Authoratitive, my parents and MMA, tend to create the best children.  The children learn lessons, know what is a good behavior and what is not.  There is also authoritarian, which is where the parents who beat their children fit in.  Bad.

Why would a child not continue to do something they get joy from (throwing things, etc) if they are not met with something which teaches them a lesson.  A mother counting to three is not a freaking lesson.  My mother, going for the wooden spoon (that was on days when I was really unruly!), is certainly a lesson.  If there are not an repurcussions after the count of 3, what does it matter?  Hell, count to fifty billion, your child sucks now anyways.  But the count of 3 in my household meant a sore ass for a while, and a great chance I wouldn't commit that certain offense again.

I wonder if this sort of punishment would work on adults, though.  I recall a nation which canes their less noble citizens, something I wouldn't mind seeing.  30 lashes from a cane I bet some of these people would think twice about commiting any offenses.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2003)

I actually agree with Pianomahnn.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I actually agree with Pianomahnn.


I do too.......... very insightful Pianomahnn for not having children, you'll be a good dad, did you read the thread "how old", that was interesting too...............


----------



## firestorm (Apr 29, 2003)

My 2 boys are ages 6 and 9 and to this day I have yet to lay a hand on them in the form of a spanking.  I think if you have good communicational skills, spanking are not required.   I can also say that I am FAR from being a passive individual.  When my kids do get out of line the feel my wrath in some form of punishment.  It may be early bed time, no play time, no TV, no video games, or the good old 'LOUD' reprimand.  This may be due to my years of military and martial arts instruction but regardless it works.  
    I can say that my boys are poster children for being well behaved.  I can't tell you how many people in public have commented to my wife or myself about how well behaved they are.   So my answer is NO to spankings.  Although,, I would spank Katie if she likes.  hahahahaha


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 29, 2003)

I have and will continue to spank both of my kids if needed. Just last weekend, the family and I were at a store trying to make some important decisions. The kids were wandering around all over the place. Soon it became too much. After repeated scoldings, most of which were ignored, I planted my hand squarely across their asses. The problem was solved. They dared not move more than 5 feet from either of us.

I usually use a smack on the butt as a wake up call. These people that say you need to reason with a child obviously have never had children. A child's mind isn't mature enough to entirely comprehend reason.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

My kids are 15=girl, 14=boy, 13=girl, 10=girl.  All four of them do exactly as they are told.  I barley have to say anything to any of them any more.  With that said.  I have busted all of their ass's every time they needed it.  The 10 year old got caught in a lie just last night.  So she got her ass busted with a belt.  She kept telling lies to cover up other lies.  So she got three swats with the belt.  One for every lie.  And when this kind of punishment is administered, my wife and I are both present.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2003)

I think a good spanking is a very effective form of discipline.  Today's society is too sensitive as to how parents treat their kids.  If a child gets out of line, few things get their attention like a good whack to the ass.  My mom used to knock me around pretty good, and I deserved every beating I got.  If a kid deserves to be hit, more power to the parents.  My father used to hit me for stupid shit, and he wondered why I would flinch when he walked behind me.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I actually agree with Pianomahnn.



Donations to the "Pianomahnn is l337" fund?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My father used to hit me for stupid shit, and he wondered why I would flinch when he walked behind me.



he he......sounds like my dad..........

I really have to give my dad a lot of credit.  He really knew what he was doing.  I have never been arrested or gone to jail.  Never got into trouble for anything.  I have worked my ass off my whole life.   And am making a decent living for my wife and kids.  And I owe a lot to my dad.............And before he died, I told him almost this very thing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> he he......sounds like my dad..........
> 
> I really have to give my dad a lot of credit.  He really knew what he was doing.  I have never been arrested or gone to jail.  Never got into trouble for anything.  I have worked my ass off my whole life.   And am making a decent living for my wife and kids.  And I owe a lot to my dad.............And before he died, I told him almost this very thing.



Well I have not seen my father since 1985, so fuck him.  Mom raised three kids on her own.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Well I have not seen my father since 1985, so fuck him.  Mom raised three kids on her own.



Sorry IAB.......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Sorry IAB.......




Thanks, but no need.  Despite having no dad around for most of my childhood, I was a really happy kid.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't agree with the whole using a belt thing, too much like a beating to me. 

I'm more along the lines of Rob_NC, where the kid gets one or two quick whacks on the butt, and it's over.

I remember the last time I had to spank our 13 year old. I think he was maybe 7, and he was sent to his room for a punishment. He then started screaming and kicking at the walls continously. I warned him a couple times to stop it, but he wouldn't listen. So, he got a couple whacks on the butt and he settled down. 

I found with our kids, they sometimes wanted to test the boundaries until they got a swat, or as in the case above, they were flipping out and couldn't seem to get control of themselves (more so the boy than the girl). In these types of cases, I believe reasoning isn't going to work. 

I'd never think of spanking my 13 year old now, and it would be very unlikely that I would spank the 9 year old girl either. They can and do listen to reason, or other forms of punishment now.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I don't agree with the whole using a belt thing, too much like a beating to me.




If I was to use my hand to whack the 10 year old girl, I'm afraid I'd hurt her, like break something.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I don't agree with the whole using a belt thing, too much like a beating to me.




My mom would use whatever she could get hands on.  A belt, a spoon, a spatula, a stick, a broom handle.    When she'd break a spoon on my ass, it'd very hard not to laugh.  Lauging always just pissed her off more.  My mom is a small lady and the "beatings" never hurt.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> If I was to use my hand to whack the 10 year old girl, I'm afraid I'd hurt her, like break something.



Break your hand or break the kid?!!? Holy geez!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My mom would use whatever she could get hands on.  A belt, a spoon, a spatula, a stick, a broom handle.    When she'd break a spoon on my ass, it'd very hard not to laugh.  Lauging always just pissed her off more.  My mom is a small lady and the "beatings" never hurt.



Oh, that's fine. I'm not saying you're a bad person if you use a belt, spoon, slipper, etc. I personally don't like it, that's all.

I've had my share of belts, etc, from my uncle and I didn't and still don't appreciate it. There was a guy who took his work spanking/beating children way too seriously. He called me once to apologize, and I toild him to fuck off.


----------



## Rob_NC (Apr 29, 2003)

An off topic question for MMA.  How does your son feel about having such a hottie for a momma?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> An off topic question for MMA.  How does your son feel about having such a hottie for a momma?



I don't know, but I'm sure his friends have noticed.

Pretty soon we're going to have a bunch of horny teenage boys at our house gawking and staring. I just gotta keep w8lifter off all the fresh young meat.


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

I do remember being spanked as a child and I turned out fine even though I'm not happy about it.

We try not to spank our children,( boy 7 girl 5) and use time-outs.  This works fine with my daughter who takes her time outs quietly and goes up to her room.  Comes back cheerful and pleasant.

Our son on the other hand, is like mmafiter's.  Goes to the room, screaming, stomping, banging.  Every second screams '"when is my time out done?!!" "I hate you!" etc. and it escalates that he gets himself so worked up that looses control.. it either turns into a shouting match between me and him OR I ignore him and that makes him go balistic!

So, the only way I have been able to stop that cycle, to my sadness, is to give him a quick wack to reality.  It stops him right away, but I feel horrendous afterwards and hate myself!   He then sees that aggression/hitting as ok and then takes it out on his sister.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2003)

I've spanked our daguther a few times ... and like most here have said, at 9, she no longer needs to spanked as she knows right from wrong.  We have friends wanting to take her out due to her well behaved mannerisms.  I've said this in many threads, her politeness is almost too much to take sometimes.  Please this ... pardon me that ... excuse me there.  My biggest pet peave though is people who do not listen to her polite questions.  We go thru all the trouble of teaching her that if you're polite, people will listen.  Then we have someone who ignores her and we then have to explain why.  From kids today, and this is a sad statement, but I expect that.  I do not know of many kids that use manners.  From adults, I do not, but we're learning to expect it.  When a child says, may I please ..... there should be a response of some kind!  But many times there isn't and I just really don't get it.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> So, the only way I have been able to stop that cycle, to my sadness, is to give him a quick wack to reality.  It stops him right away, but I feel horrendous afterwards and hate myself!   He then sees that aggression/hitting as ok and then takes it out on his sister.



Sounds like he's testing you, and you are responding well, in my book.  I didn't like spanking my children either, but I look at it as one of the tools in my parenting toolbox. Some jobs call for the screwdriver.....some jobs call for the hammer.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I've spanked our daguther a few times ... and like most here have said, at 9, she no longer needs to spanked as she knows right from wrong.  We have friends wanting to take her out due to her well behaved mannerisms.  I've said this in many threads, her politeness is almost too much to take sometimes.  Please this ... pardon me that ... excuse me there.  My biggest pet peave though is people who do not listen to her polite questions.  We go thru all the trouble of teaching her that if you're polite, people will listen.  Then we have someone who ignores her and we then have to explain why.  From kids today, and this is a sad statement, but I expect that.  I do not know of many kids that use manners.  From adults, I do not, but we're learning to expect it.  When a child says, may I please ..... there should be a response of some kind!  But many times there isn't and I just really don't get it.



Our kids aren't as polite as yours sounds, but there have been times when my son will hold the door for people and they just walk by like he's the doorman or something!! I usually yell out "Hey, you're welcome!".


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Our kids aren't as polite as yours sounds, but there have been times when my son will hold the door for people and they just walk by like he's the doorman or something!! I usually yell out "Hey, you're welcome!".



It's funny you wrote this because I was going to write the same thing.

That's my son's complaint that ....."how come adults don't say 'thank you' when I hold the door open?"  I should tell him to use your quote


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Our kids aren't as polite as yours sounds, but there have been times when my son will hold the door for people and they just walk by like he's the doorman or something!! I usually yell out "Hey, you're welcome!".



I don't want to make her out like she doesn't have bad days, but those are usually far and few between.  I guess I got off topic, but I do think the spanking she received helped her be the polite person she is now.

I think when family member's teenage kids ask if our 9yr old can 'hang with them' for a weekend, that says a lot.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_Our son on the other hand, is like mmafiter's.  Goes to the room, screaming, stomping, banging.  Every second screams '"when is my time out done?!!" "I hate you!" etc. and it escalates that he gets himself so worked up that looses control.. it either turns into a shouting match between me and him OR I ignore him and that makes him go balistic!
> 
> So, the only way I have been able to stop that cycle, to my sadness, is to give him a quick wack to reality.  It stops him right away, but I feel horrendous afterwards and hate myself!   He then sees that aggression/hitting as ok and then takes it out on his sister.



If my brother or I ever pulled that we'd find out exactly what it's like to be a rug durnig spring cleaning.  The beating would be INTENSE.  No, I'm not saying you should whip him to within an inch of his life.  What I am saying is that you're letting your own feelings of guilt get in the way of his "training".  Think about it, children are kind of like any other young animal, they need to be taught what's right and what's wrong.  In order to do that you have to use techniques they understand and that means reward and punishment.  If you continually let him get away with throwing his temper tantrums he's never going to understand that's an unacceptable behavior.  You have to stop the bahavior the moment it starts WITHOUT letting it escalate until you're angry too.  Once you get angry all is lost because then, as you've already pointed out, he sees aggression as an acceptable form of behavior to relieve anger.  Don't let your feelings of guilt get in the way of teaching him what's right and wrong.  You're their parent, you're not their friend.  Do what's right.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

I believe in spanking, and I spank my wife whenever she needs it  

I actually believe in spanking my children and I am actually a strict parent. I totally disagree with the thought that if you spank them that they will associate that with now it is fine to go belt someone at school. My kids know that is totally unacceptable behavior. They are intellegent and they know the difference between a spanking and hauling off and belting someone.

Lina, I have to disagree with your statement that now your son views aggression as OK since you spank. My wife was a single mom to her two sons for many years and I know she was very lenient on them and now they are both nightmares, and my three boys are very well behaved and sweet and they got their butts beat many times.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

Ummmm, who the hell is the new guy?  Anybody know this Craig person?


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

No, who is this moron anyways, and who does he think he is coming in here and spouting off crap.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

Welcome back buddy, you gonna stick around for a while or is Lina gonna have to come spank your behind?


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

I will try to start posting more, but Lina is always welcome to spank my behind.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

WoW!   Craig was here!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yep, I had a few of the weirdos here email me asking where I have been.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yep, I had a few of the weirdos here email me asking where I have been.



DAMNIT!  That's twice today.  Look, I'm NOT a weirdo.   I've been downgraded to "eccentric".


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

YES!! I do believe in spanking. However, I limit its use. I can't even say what age I stop spanking because it depends on the child. My kids are very polite and have wonderful manners. When we go eat out as family we ALWAYS have several comments on how good and well behaved they are...epecially for there being 5. I teach respect and always piont out the rude assholes (like mma was saying) when the adults can't say "thank you" I always used that as a learning curve and remind the kids how it felt not to be acknowlegde and to make sure they don't act like that.

Back to the point. Spanking is necessary IMO. I have spanked with a belt before, but haven't in years. Hasn't been necessary. I do feel it can get out of hand so I am careful to monitor how I feel and make sure I am not sooooo angry that I am going to "beat" the child. In that case I go and cool down and address it when I am calmer...they usually still get the spanking if it was necessary. My 3 year old only gets an occasional "tap" on the butt...she still thinks its the end of the world, so its very effective  The reason I am so careful about my mood when I discipline is that my Dad used to beat my ass (no where else) and leave marks, bruises and welps. He couldn't control his temper....even with that backround I still feel spanking is a tool for discipline.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> rude assholes like mma



Wow mmafiter are you going to take that from her


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> DAMNIT!  That's twice today.  Look, I'm NOT a weirdo.   I've been downgraded to "eccentric".




    That is a matter of opinion


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Wow mmafiter are you going to take that from her



Welcome back! You brought back a BIG ole spoon the stir with didn'tcha???


----------



## craig777 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Welcome back! You brought back a BIG ole spoon the stir with didn'tcha???



Always    and thanks for the welcome. Oh you too AirBud


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Wow mmafiter are you going to take that from her



Yes I am. She has a bigger tattoo on her back than me, therefore she's tougher, cause I nearly bawled getting mine.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Yes I am. She has a bigger tattoo on her back than me, therefore she's tougher, cause I nearly bawled getting mine.


  I bet your eyes are brown...aren't they??


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I bet your eyes are brown...aren't they??



I'd say more of a hazel.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I bet your eyes are brown...aren't they??



Eyes hell, he's so full of it his HAIR is brown.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Eyes hell, he's so full of it his HAIR is brown.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

Speaking of spanking..........I'll take a spankin from Buff or Katie, or.......


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I don't agree with the whole using a belt thing, too much like a beating to me.



Awhile back my 10 year old son was acting like an asshole when we were getting ready for work/school, pissed me off so bad I was getting ready to put my belt on and a whacked him in the arm with it.

Amazing result though, it shut him up the rest of the morning. 

btw, I do not normally do this type of thing, is one one of those "last straw" reactions when you just can't take any more.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Speaking of spanking..........I'll take a spankin from Buff or Katie, or.......


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> btw, I do not normally do this type of thing, is one one of those "last straw" reactions when you just can't take any more.



I think we have all had one of those days or mornings   So we know where you're com'n from.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_



*Bill Cosby voice ON*

Let the spankings begin........  

*Bill Cosby voice OFF*


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> *Bill Cosby voice ON*
> 
> Let the spankings begin........
> ...



From the T.V. show or from the movie "Himself"?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Fat-buh Albert-buh! Dat Rusty-buh sho' is a dumb-buh ass-buh!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

I-buh wo-buh get me sum-buh ice cream.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DipshitMayor *_
> Fat-buh Albert-buh! Dat Rusty-buh sho' is a dumb-buh ass-buh!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by AssBOB *_
> I-buh wo-buh get me sum-buh ice cream.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey! Hey! Hey! Its Faaaaaat AlBob.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hey! Hey! Hey! Its Faaaaaat AlBob.



Talk about the pot calling the kettle fat.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

You're the only one who's name began with an "A".....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2003)

~GAY THREAD ALERT~


----------



## Pianomahnn (Apr 29, 2003)

Spankity Spank Spank


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> ~GAY THREAD ALERT~


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yep, I had a few of the weirdos here email me asking where I have been.


----------



## ericg753 (Apr 30, 2003)

I like spanking hotties and on occasion, bending over and getting spanked by a dominatrix.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I have and will continue to spank both of my kids if needed. Just last weekend, the family and I were at a store trying to make some important decisions. The kids were wandering around all over the place. Soon it became too much. After repeated scoldings, most of which were ignored, I planted my hand squarely across their asses. The problem was solved. They dared not move more than 5 feet from either of us.
> 
> I usually use a smack on the butt as a wake up call. These people that say you need to reason with a child obviously have never had children. A child's mind isn't mature enough to entirely comprehend reason.



True,, thier minds are not mature yet so why hit them for it?  Having your (not You directly ROB) children "fear" you isn't good either.   All I can say (and like I said, I have 2 boys), is getting your children to respond to you can be done without hitting.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My father used to hit me for stupid shit, and he wondered why I would flinch when he walked behind me.



PROOF OF MY POINT.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> he he......sounds like my dad..........
> 
> So here you guys are again saying,,, your kids flinching in fear of you is a good thing.   You flinched when your dad walked by so it "must" be acceptable.  I suppose it is if that is all you knew.  I find it really sad.
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

It's actually funny sometimes.  One of the boys will do something that they know is wrong and I may never even find out about it.  They will come up to me or their mom and tell us what they did and then ask what their punishment is.   

The little guy Joey who is 6 came up to me 3 weeks ago in tears.  I asked him what was wrong and he was barely able to get it out that he and his brother were doing flips on the coutch and broke it.   They broke the springs in one section of the sectional sofa.  (he was told not to do flips on the coutch prior to this several times)   Well I told him not to cry and that telling me would lessen the punishment more then if I had found it out myself.    They both got 2 weeks of 19:00 bed times and no video games, friends.   I told them how much that sofa cost 2 years ago and that they were going to have to pay for a new one.   Joey tells me that he didn't have any money so I told him that they would work for me until it was paid off.   So now both of them are making their beds, clearing the dinner table, running the vaccuum etc.   I told them they both owe me $1,000.  Joey asks me at least once a day how much do I owe you now Dad.   It is pretty funny if you think about it.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My mom would use whatever she could get hands on.  A belt, a spoon, a spatula, a stick, a broom handle.    When she'd break a spoon on my ass, it'd very hard not to laugh.  Lauging always just pissed her off more.  My mom is a small lady and the "beatings" never hurt.



Same Mom as me IAB.  She wouldn't be Italian by chance would she?  My mom's favorite tool of punishment was a big ass wooden ruler.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> YES!! I do believe in spanking. However, I limit its use. I can't even say what age I stop spanking because it depends on the child. My kids are very polite and have wonderful manners. When we go eat out as family we ALWAYS have several comments on how good and well behaved they are...epecially for there being 5. I teach respect and always piont out the rude assholes (like mma was saying) when the adults can't say "thank you" I always used that as a learning curve and remind the kids how it felt not to be acknowlegde and to make sure they don't act like that.
> 
> Back to the point. Spanking is necessary IMO. I have spanked with a belt before, but haven't in years. Hasn't been necessary. I do feel it can get out of hand so I am careful to monitor how I feel and make sure I am not sooooo angry that I am going to "beat" the child. In that case I go and cool down and address it when I am calmer...they usually still get the spanking if it was necessary. My 3 year old only gets an occasional "tap" on the butt...she still thinks its the end of the world, so its very effective  The reason I am so careful about my mood when I discipline is that my Dad used to beat my ass (no where else) and leave marks, bruises and welps. He couldn't control his temper....even with that backround I still feel spanking is a tool for discipline.



OK this is exactly why I never hit my kids.   I was also banged up alot as a child by both my mom and dad.  I remember how I felt.  I remember the fear.  I remember being afraid to tell my mom and dad ANYTHING!  I'll never forget report card day!!!  Walking up the street after school with that brown envelope was like walking the Gallos.  I think I even heard sprirts whispering in my ear:  "DEAD MAN WALKING"   (MMA will get that one)hahaha   but seriously  for these reasons and the emotional scars they left taught me to not follow (as many do) in my parents footsteps.   I never want my kids to feel about me how I felt towards my parents.    I want my kids (as Nicky does now) to not be afraid to come home after school and tell me he got a C on a quizz.  I tell him no problem, we'll study a little harder and make it up on the next one!


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

Ok I've just read the LAST POST on here that I care to.  (Again about using a belt).   What the Fuck!!!   How stupid can you people be?   It isn't about the amount of PAIN you inflict on a LITTLE child  (and I stress the word LITTLE)  it is ANY action of discipline showing your disapproval or disapointment in them that makes them respond.  A "love tap" with a hand (If you feel you MUST PHYSICALL strike your child) pounds home the same point without physically harming your child with a damn piece of leather.  Any child psycologist will tell you that is overkill and down right child abuse!!!!  Totally not necessary in the least.


----------



## lina (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK this is exactly why I never hit my kids.   I was also banged up alot as a child by both my mom and dad.  I remember how I felt.  I remember the fear.  I remember being afraid to tell my mom and dad ANYTHING!  ...............................   but seriously  for these reasons and the emotional scars they left taught me to not follow (as many do) in my parents footsteps.



Good for you for breaking that cycle.  I can tell you are a good dad


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Lina and yea I do my best. In fact I'm at work and just called home to say good night to both of them.  They are my best friends and I want them to feel the same way.  I like being their dad and their friend. I never had that and you know the saying, You always want you kids to have it better then you.  This I can already say I've accomplished that.


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2003)

Damn I thought it was spanking as in a good way. But I'll still answer on the subject that I thought it was...

Hell yes I believe in spanking!! If she ain't spanking me while I'm riding then I ain't riding her the right way!!!!

Now on the real subject.

Not sure. I want to say no. But deep down I know that sometimes a spanking may be needed.  I'm just hoping that I have been a good enough father and a strict enough father that when I say "no" he knows that I mean "no" and that he will know the difference between right and wrong and understand that there may be consequences (sp) if he chooses wrong over right. 


Lord knows I've been bad more times than I was good and I can't remember getting a spanking I didn't deserve... as a child and as an adult


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2003)

Good Post PitBoss. I see you don't use "weapons" on them either such as belts, cooking implements, shoes, baseball bats, or chainsaws.  
In my opinion and mine alone, I think that if a parent has to resort to hitting in any way shape or form it is due to their lack of good reasoning and or communicational skills.  And of course, no self control when they reach a certain level of frustration.


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I prefer other methods besides spanking such as timeouts or in the corner.  

I make it a game.  They go there for 30 mins... graduate and are allowed to sit and watch TV thereafter with me dictating what they can watch.  Such as I'll throw a learning tape in.  They MUST watch it!  If they don't they recieve 10 mins back in TO or the corner.

However, if they misbehave in TO or the corner, I'll keep adding 10 more mins....

They end up behaving real nicely!


----------



## firestorm (May 4, 2003)

There ya go Dave, we're on the same frequency.


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I hear ya!


----------



## firestorm (May 4, 2003)




----------



## dvlmn666 (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ok I've just read the LAST POST on here that I care to.  (Again about using a belt).   What the Fuck!!!   How stupid can you people be?   It isn't about the amount of PAIN you inflict on a LITTLE child  (and I stress the word LITTLE)  it is ANY action of discipline showing your disapproval or disapointment in them that makes them respond.  A "love tap" with a hand (If you feel you MUST PHYSICALL strike your child) pounds home the same point without physically harming your child with a damn piece of leather.  Any child psycologist will tell you that is overkill and down right child abuse!!!!  Totally not necessary in the least.




OK, no I don't have kids but I have friends who do. Now fire dude, you are big enough your kids probably know when you raise your voice it's serious. But from what I've seen from friends they try all the reasoning, and time outs and take this and that away and there kids are still the biggest brats I've ever see.

But when I raise my voice they listen just due to the fact they are intimidated by me and I'm not even a parent. 

I'm not saying kids should be beat, but if they don't respect there parents after they have tried all the other methods. Then fuqin give them a spanking, they will learn to respect you then. Now don't over use the spankings, but strategically placed and at the apropriate times I beleive they are deserved and should be used.

There are many ways to dicipline children, but just like training in the gym, what's good for one guy isn't necessarily good for the next.


----------



## firestorm (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> OK, no I don't have kids but I have friends who do. Now fire dude, you are big enough your kids probably know when you raise your voice it's serious. But from what I've seen from friends they try all the reasoning, and time outs and take this and that away and there kids are still the biggest brats I've ever see.
> 
> But when I raise my voice they listen just due to the fact they are intimidated by me and I'm not even a parent.
> ...



I hear what your saying my friend but I'd hardly compare child raising to the gym.   You are dealing with little people and their personalities not iron or innerself for that matter.    
I've seen how some people "attempt" to reprimand their kids and they do a pretty half assed job at it.  Raising the voice is intimidating but taking away a childs freedoms or favorite things works a hell of a lot harder then an ass whoopen.   An ass whoop lasts 3-5 seconds and then it's over.  The kid gets back in line for a bit and all you really did was make the child fear your hand.

  My methods of punishment lasts for much longer leaving them more time to think of the actual act that got them in trouble.   You think about it,  would you rather me punch you in the arm for disagreeing with me or make you sit in a quiet room with nothing to do for 2 hours reflecting on your reason for disagreeing with me.  
  A smack on the ass again lasts 3 - 5 seconds...    I take away playstation for 2 days for a lie.    My kids think about that lie much more often my way then just giving them a smack.  I can't tell you how many times in a 2 day punishment  my little guy will ask me how many more hours until 2 days is over for his lie punishment.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I hear what your saying my friend but I'd hardly compare child raising to the gym.   You are dealing with little people and their personalities not iron or innerself for that matter.



Didn't mean they were the same, was trying to say not all respond to the same type of reprimand/disipline/punishment.

I admire how well behaved you and many on this board's kids are. But also have seen how now days when parents aren't allowed to dicipline there kids without fear of child services and crap like that coming down on them. The many of the kids today have zero work ethic or respect for anybody or there property. 

However like I said, spankings shouldn't be all the time, or a consistent punishment, but only used when the other options have failed.


----------



## firestorm (May 5, 2003)

dvls' Quote:
"However like I said, spankings shouldn't be all the time, or a consistent punishment, but only used when the other options have failed."
********
Ok I'll give you that one D.  I'm just glad all my other options haven't failed.  And those of my neighborhood friends.  None of them hit their kids either and they are really good kids.  (ooops one neighbor used to use whoopens on his boys too but they are 10yrs and older now)  His boys are very good kids also.


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I prefer other methods besides spanking such as timeouts or in the corner.
> 
> I make it a game.  They go there for 30 mins... graduate and are allowed to sit and watch TV thereafter with me dictating what they can watch.  Such as I'll throw a learning tape in.  They MUST watch it!  If they don't they recieve 10 mins back in TO or the corner.
> ...


You have children ???????????? WOW..........


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> There are many ways to dicipline children, but just like training in the gym, what's good for one guy isn't necessarily good for the next.


I agree with you that everyone is different, my oldest hated standing the corner, so that was his punishment, my daughter rarely had to be punished because she always sent herself to her room(LOL), her punishment was having to listen to me explain what was right and what was wrong, she still plugs her ears, haha, and my youngest is my hardest, he has to be the center of attention, he's a real character, so his punishment is timeouts in his room on his bed, for 1 minute of his age, and if he talks or opens the door, he gets 1 min added, he's actually stayed in there for 21 minutes b4 and that was when he was 3, as I said b4, I have spanked my children in fear, but always held them and cried with them while explaining safety, it's only been when they were doing something to threaten their life, just last night, my daughter swung her bike into the middle of the road, did I spank her, hell no, she's 8, I took her bike away for a week, children need to be accountable for their actions, she also has been acting out on the bus, so she is not allowed to sit with her best friend, this entire week...........she thinks it's HELL week with Mom, but she will learn not to do these things again....this is a really good thread, also with my oldest all I had to do was threaten to call his father, and his whole attitude changed......my youngest have not experience their Dad being around, so I can't use that on them..........but threatening to call Auntie has a similar affect on them,,, hehe  And have you heard the term"spoiled rotten", I'm living proof of that and I tend to spoil my kids alot, probably because of guilt but they are not greedy like I was, my mother ignored me, I do not ignore my children, I adore them........

I want to see how many times I can edit this god damn thing, I am such a fucking perfectionist...............grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rob_NC (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> True,, thier minds are not mature yet so why hit them for it?  Having your (not You directly ROB) children "fear" you isn't good either.   All I can say (and like I said, I have 2 boys), is getting your children to respond to you can be done without hitting.




I don't "hit" my kids, only smack them on the butt when they need an attention getter.  My daughter, now 4, is very good as long as her brother, 6, doesn't have an influence on her. My son is borderline hyperactive.  He is constantly getting into mischief.  We've tried your approach by eliminating the things that matter to him, but that doesn't seem to work. In reality, he doesn't seem to care. My daughter will actually put herself in timeout. Timeout works with her, but will never work on my son. My son seems to be slow in developing the cause and effect skills  that are needed to fully understand certain consequences. It also doesn't help when the kids he chooses to run around with at school are worse than he is. Again, I do not HIT my kids, but will smack them on the butt once to get their attention.


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

being a stepfather is really tough. i was brought up happy, healthy and got a swat on the butt when i was outta line, and as i got pass the swatting stage, i got a cuff across the head or a kick in the ass, and i had it coming every time. my step daughter is 5 and she walks all over her mother, but being that her dad is such a freak, are hands are tied. i believe in a swat across the butt to get their attention but also to let them know that no means no. like i said before, i grew up just fine....


----------



## mmafiter (May 6, 2003)

For all those opposed to "spanking", I don't mean beating, or whipping, I'm talking about two quick swats on the butt, what would you do in this situation?

Parent: Billy, go to your room.

Billy: No.

Parent: Billy, go to your room!

Billy: No!

Parent: That's it your grounded for a week!

Billy: I don't care!

Parent: I'm taking away your t.v and computer!

Billy: So?

And it just continues. This scenario isn't happening to me, cause I would have kicked Billy's ass long ago, but I've seen it many times. The kid just reaches a point where he doesn't care. I used to work with young offenders and they were the worst for this. You could give them time-outs, take away treats, etc, and they would just tell you to "fuck off". Eventually I'd just grab the kid and throw them in thier room, and they got the message. If you pissed me off enough, you were going to get it. Many staff enjoyed working on my shift cause it was usually quiet.


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

with the way things are today though its gotta be one of the most fustrating things parents go through.  i wish i had the answers, i would write a book.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> For all those opposed to "spanking", I don't mean beating, or whipping, I'm talking about two quick swats on the butt, what would you do in this situation?
> 
> Parent: Billy, go to your room.
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> For all those opposed to "spanking", I don't mean beating, or whipping, I'm talking about two quick swats on the butt, what would you do in this situation?
> 
> Parent: Billy, go to your room.
> ...



I'm with you ... it wouldn't have gotten as far as the second question.  I said go to your room, she says no. a swat on the bum and I put her in her room.  Done.


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

Well reading all this I suppose there isn't any one correct answer. You do what you have to do I guess.


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

Er, I was spanked until I was 16   and looking back on things... I deserved every "pankin" that I had.  It really depends on the child, as I'm sure most people here think... but I do believe that spanking is a very good form of punishment.  On the flip side, I think we need to make sure and reward our kids for what they do right as well


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> ...


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 11, 2003)

Spanking tends to work because it interacts with basic animal instinct.  Pain isn't good.  And anything that causes pain should be avoided.

A child will have a much easier time remembering not to do something which resulted in pain (spanking), than something which resulted in a toy being taken away.

Tell a kid not to touch something because it's hot won't work (hell, it hardly works on adults as it is), the child will touch it and feel the pain.  But now that the child understands that pain is associated with this item, there won't be any more touching (unless they're just dumb).

It's all about behavior modification and shaping.  Physical reinforcement tends to work very well, as long as it's not overpowering.  Children who are beat, as is probably evident to many people, are screwed up and not well behaved.  Too much physical reinforcement.  But, a child who is physically reinforced correctly should be well behaved.

Try it with rodents sometime.  Zap them with electricity often, and little or no behaviors will be modified or shaped.  But zap them with electricity only on a few select behaviors, and you'll notice they'll no longer do those certain things.

People who claim spanking leads to violent children are ignorant as to what spanking is.  Spanking is not beating.  Not even close.  I wish they wouldn't walk around blind like this, spouting their ignorance to the masses.  Disinformation does noone any good.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

I think its discressionary, my dad said that he used to mix up the punishments from time, but yes I used to get spanked and here I am. Never been in jail, have a decent job, yada yada


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> They shouldnt fear you, they should fear what they are doing wrong.



So they're going to fear the act of smarting off?

"Oh please, mr. smarting off, don't hurt me."

A child should fear their parents, but not the way they would fear some crazy psycho killer beast thing.

A child who does not fear their parents cannot take them seriously.  If they don't fear them, why should they listen to them?  It's the same thing that plays out in school yards.  A big kid doesn't listen to a small kid.  Why?  Because the big kid doesn't fear the little kid.  But, that same big kid will most assuredly fear the even bigger kid.

Only later in life will the child then migrate into listening to their parents out of respect, instead of fear.  But a child who doesn't fear their parents now, probably won't respect them later in life.

Once again, this fear is not the same fear as "crazy psycho killer beast" fear.  It's not a life and death fear.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

A child should feel bad for dissapointing thier parents. My step brother on the other hand has been in and out of prison many times, and is in yet again. I hadn't seen him for 8 years until a chance encounter about 3 months ago. His mother was not into punishment other than "go to your room" stuff, as well as giving up on even that. Throw a sad puppy dog face and she would break.


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> Spanking tends to work because it interacts with basic animal instinct.  Pain isn't good.  And anything that causes pain should be avoided.
> 
> A child will have a much easier time remembering not to do something which resulted in pain (spanking), than something which resulted in a toy being taken away.
> ...



If this is directed towards me, I'm hardly ignorant or disinformed on the subject.  I was mostly upset at the postings where individuals condone the use of  straps and belts on their kids.   You call that a spanking and I'll call you a liar.  That is down right child abuse and totally overkill.


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

Thats fine Piano, I dont really have the time or desire to argue this with you.  I meant fear as in "Oh Daddy, please dont beat me with the club again tonight."  A child should respect their parents... and with that comes the fear of reprocussions for their actions which are not appropriate, etc.

And umm, yes... they should "fear the act of smarting off" because then if their parents arent around then they wont care about any punishment because one might not happen.  Of course, the act of punishing done correctly will put the child in the place where they understand what they are doing is wrong, because its been reinforced on their back side from day one.

Really though, I dont care so much to discuss this anymore.  Anybody who wants to know more can go down to their local college and sign up for Psych 101 and if they have a decent professor they'll learn plenty on the subject.  If not, we'll stick them in the skinner box and...


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> If this is directed towards me, I'm hardly ignorant or disinformed on the subject.  I was mostly upset at the postings where individuals condone the use of  straps and belts on their kids.   You call that a spanking and I'll call you a liar.  That is down right child abuse and totally overkill.



Hmmm, possibly... if you beat the child as such with them then yes.  If not, then perhaps if done sincerely as an attempt at punishing correctly a belt wont hurt any more than a hand...

The main reason I responded to this is because I wonder what the impact is psychologically between using an object such as a belt in your punishment routine and using your hand.  Is it better to use a belt because that way they dont come to associate that pain with you, but understand that it is something you can use none the less... or is it better to use a hand where upon perhaps whenever you are present they will have a reminder that punishment is only so far away.  Hrm.  Thats not so well stated... but it is interesting IMO.


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

Then it's not directed towards me because as stated in previous posts,  I  do not nor have ever had to resort to physically spanking,hitting, clubbing, or belting either of my children.


----------



## Eggs (May 11, 2003)

No, it wasnt... you wouldnt have any experience in the subject matter 

Really though, I'm glad your kids are so well behaved.


----------



## firestorm (May 11, 2003)

yea me too!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_  A child should respect their parents... and with that comes the fear of reprocussions for their actions which are not appropriate, etc.



Eggs, don't make me come beat the crap out of you.  Common sense has no place in a discussion here.  

In case anyone's having a difficult time seeing the humor in that statement, IT'S A JOKE!  Eggs hit the nail directly on the head, children should RESPECT thier parents.  Now, how a parent EARNS that respect is cause for some debate but the bottom line is that if you need to resort to physical punishment of a child then DO IT.  Don't just stand there and repeat yourself for hours.  "Johnny stop that", doesn't work with some kids and they need a good smack acroos the butt.


----------



## firestorm (May 12, 2003)

I still disagree.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2003)

If you've already addressed the issue I appologize, I must have missed it but, what do you do with children who are too young to understand "reasoning"?  I'm of the opinion that children under the age of six (give or take a couple of years) don't have the capacity to understand what you're talking about if you just sit them down and "explain" things to them.  They understand reward and punishment.  If you remove punishment from the equation you end up with an unbalanced child.


----------



## firestorm (May 17, 2003)

I totally agree with removing punishment you wind up with a problem child but I never ever said to remove punishment. In fact,  check my previous post as to my type of punishment and I can guarentee it is much more effective then just a 2 second smack on the ass.  My punishments last much longer and I keep them reminded during the entire punishment what they did to deserve it.  I keep it fresh in their minds for hours or in cases days if need be.   It is much more effective then a beating.   Shit Albob you were in the military,, you tell me,, what is more effective to you.  Here is a scenero:
Albob gets caught stealing food and storing cup cakes in his locker.  His Drill Instuctor  slaps him in the head and says don't do that again porkchop!!!!       (((((   OR  )))))))

Albob gets caught stealing and storing cupcakes in locker, DI  yells at ALBOB and sends him on a 5mile run with full pack and then wakes him again at 04:00 and sends him on a second run for 5 miles with full pack.

I wonder which punishment you would deter you most from ever eating a twinkie again?    

Now this is obviously a punishment for an adult but making the "bad" kid sit and read a book while the "good" kid gets to go out and play for friends an hour  3 days in a row ( and making sure the bad kid is within eye sight of the good kid and seeing how much fun he is missing out on)   and consistently reminding  Kane,, that if he didn't do the bad thing that could be him out there playing too!   
Believe me this type of punishment works as I stated before.  It is basic Child Psychology 101.  I suggest that people pick up a bood on that subject.  I have yet to read one (written by professionals keep in mind)  that condoned  hitting kids with belts as discapilne.  Even spanking for that matter.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

I feel that spanking should only be done to those you love and in a secluded area, like the bedroom


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

hahahahahahaha  Crono !!!!!  yea I agree with you there bro!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I feel that spanking should only be done to those you love and in a secluded area, like the bedroom



Holy crap, something we can all agree on.........................and it's from CRONO!!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2003)

What has this world come to?


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> What has this world come to?



Who cares, we're all gonna go spank Titanya.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 20, 2003)




----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> Spanking tends to work because it interacts with basic animal instinct.  Pain isn't good.  And anything that causes pain should be avoided.
> 
> A child will have a much easier time remembering not to do something which resulted in pain (spanking), than something which resulted in a toy being taken away.
> ...



Nice post, totally agree with everything. I'm a new father of 7 months. I've already told my wife that I'm spanking our child when they act up. I have in-laws that have a 5 year old kid and they don't believe in spanking her. She's about the worst/moodiest/disrepectful kid I've ever seen. If she got her tail-end spanked a couple of times, I guarantee you her attitude would change quick.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2003)

I think for me what I do not like is for someone to tell me how I should raise my children. I don't tell anyone else they should spank their children so why are there so many people saying if you spank your children you should be subject to criminal prosecution.

I have three boys and I have, and will, spank all three. Well I don't spank the 15 year old any more. It is not a beating, a clubing, or anything else you may want to name it. I use my hand because I know if it hurts my hand it hurts their butt. They do not associate my hand with pain and all that garbage that people talk about.

They do not think that since they are spanked that it is now ok to go to the playground and beat the crap out of little Johnny. They know that if they did they would get their butt beat. None of my boys has ever gotten into a fight. They are mostly A students, with some Bs.  Their teachers have nothing but good things to say.

I got my butt beat when I was little and I thank my Mom for it all the time.


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Here is a scenero:
> Albob gets caught stealing food and storing cup cakes in his locker.  His Drill Instuctor  slaps him in the head and says don't do that again porkchop!!!!       (((((   OR  )))))))
> 
> ...



That is a physical punishment same as spanking.  Main difference is the pain and discomfort associated with hoarding twinkies is inflicted indirectly by the punisher.  Instead of the punisher creating muscle aches and hell of an uncomfortable time by his own physical means, it's inflicted by the punishee by means of the punisher.

Physical == Physical.  There was no reasoning involved in your scenario.  There was no conversation about the wrongs.  It was simply "stealing twinkies is going to result in running a lot with heavy shit on my back."  It was not "stealing twinkies is bad and shouldn't be done because it's bad."  The stealing of twinkies is now associated with running, not with being wrong.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 20, 2003)

And in the end there are such a variety of parenting styles it is exhausting.......

There is a series out there called "Love and Logic".  I highly recommend it.  There is more to parenting then spanking or not spanking and how that affects a child.

Spanking or not spanking says very little about a parent and very little about a child as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pianomahnn *_
> That is a physical punishment same as spanking.  Main difference is the pain and discomfort associated with hoarding twinkies is inflicted indirectly by the punisher.  Instead of the punisher creating muscle aches and hell of an uncomfortable time by his own physical means, it's inflicted by the punishee by means of the punisher.
> 
> I didn't get muslce aches from a march mentioned above! There wasn't any real discomfort other then the early morning wakeup call.  This was a hypothetical situation directed towards and ADULT. I tried to make it as similar to a child being hit with a belt or strap as I could.  sorry for not being soo exact.
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

If that scenero was too dificult to understand.  How about making ALBOB write on a blackboard 1000 times  I will not steal twinkies.  Or make ALBOB read  a Twinkie box for 2 hours in a quiet room.    Pick whichever one you don't feel is physically abusive.  Both are less violent and painful then a strap, belt, or big ruler on the bare ass.


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

I recommend that you dont discipline your kids at all and let the bigger/older kids in school beat the shit out of them until they gain manners.  It works!   

I think we've exhausted our knowledge on this topic long ago and now everyone is merely protesting their opinion.  The fact of the matter is that parents are different and can raise kids as they so please.  How your kid turns out though is a direct reflection of your parenting job... so when your kid shoots another kid or steals a car and get caught, lets forego the "my little Johnny would never do that" bit that we hear so often and say to yourself -

I am quite possibly the suckiest parent in the world.

Now which side will be saying that more often, only time will tell.


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

DAMN EGGS BRO YOU JUST TOOK THE WORDS OUT OF MY MOUTH.  There are people here that believe in Spankings and belt whoopings and I do not.  Nothing they say no I will change anyones perspective on the subject.  We are just boosing our post counts at this point and a waist of my time.  I leave it at how it stands.  Time to move on to a new topic EVERYONE!!! And that includes myself.  bye bye.


----------



## WIGGLES311 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Do You Believe In Spanking*

I Believe In Spanking So Does My Husband And We Spank All Of Our Kids On There Bare Behinds Like Yesterday Are Oldest Daughter 5 Year Old Kc Wasent Behaveing For There Babysitter And She Told Me When My Husband Came To Her House To Pick Them Alll Up And He Usuerally Spanks The Boys And I Usuerally Spank The Girls And He Told Kc That She Was Going To Tell Mommy When I Got Home And He Did At 8:00p.m. When I Got Home Since I Am A Nurse And I Went Upstairs Got My Hairbrush And Went Into Her Room She Was All Ready Bathed And In Her Jammies So I Pulled Down Her Jammies And Disney Princess Undies Sat Down On Her Bed And Took Her Across My Knee And Started Spanking Her Bare Behind Realy Hard With My Hairbrush And Then I Heard My Husband Yell Out Grace Lynn Thompson By Then I Was Done With Kc And Then I Went Down Stairs And Got Grace Lynn Out Of The Liveing Room And Took Her Up To My Room And Up Are 2 Year Old Daughters Nighty And Pulled Down Her Panties Now For Her I Have To Spank Hard With My Bare Hand 20 Times And She Was Crying All The Way To Her And Kcs Room


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ummm good for you.  You must be proud to come gloat on a fitness site about this.  Keep it up champ.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

WIGGLES311 said:


> I Believe In Spanking So Does My Husband And We Spank All Of Our Kids On There Bare Behinds Like Yesterday Are Oldest Daughter 5 Year Old Kc Wasent Behaveing For There Babysitter And She Told Me When My Husband Came To Her House To Pick Them Alll Up And He Usuerally Spanks The Boys And I Usuerally Spank The Girls And He Told Kc That She Was Going To Tell Mommy When I Got Home And He Did At 8:00p.m. When I Got Home Since I Am A Nurse And I Went Upstairs Got My Hairbrush And Went Into Her Room She Was All Ready Bathed And In Her Jammies So I Pulled Down Her Jammies And Disney Princess Undies Sat Down On Her Bed And Took Her Across My Knee And Started Spanking Her Bare Behind Realy Hard With My Hairbrush And Then I Heard My Husband Yell Out Grace Lynn Thompson By Then I Was Done With Kc And Then I Went Down Stairs And Got Grace Lynn Out Of The Liveing Room And Took Her Up To My Room And Up Are 2 Year Old Daughters Nighty And Pulled Down Her Panties Now For Her I Have To Spank Hard With My Bare Hand 20 Times And She Was Crying All The Way To Her And Kcs Room




I'd like to spank you.


Btw, congrats on bumping a 100 year old thread.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

And wtf is up with capitalizing EVERY letter at the beggining of a word???


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

WIGGLES311 said:


> I Believe In Spanking So Does My Husband And We Spank All Of Our Kids On There Bare Behinds Like Yesterday Are Oldest Daughter 5 Year Old Kc Wasent Behaveing For There Babysitter And She Told Me When My Husband Came To Her House To Pick Them Alll Up And He Usuerally Spanks The Boys And I Usuerally Spank The Girls And He Told Kc That She Was Going To Tell Mommy When I Got Home And He Did At 8:00p.m. When I Got Home Since I Am A Nurse And I Went Upstairs Got My Hairbrush And Went Into Her Room She Was All Ready Bathed And In Her Jammies So I Pulled Down Her Jammies And Disney Princess Undies Sat Down On Her Bed And Took Her Across My Knee And Started Spanking Her Bare Behind Realy Hard With My Hairbrush And Then I Heard My Husband Yell Out Grace Lynn Thompson By Then I Was Done With Kc And Then I Went Down Stairs And Got Grace Lynn Out Of The Liveing Room And Took Her Up To My Room And Up Are 2 Year Old Daughters Nighty And Pulled Down Her Panties Now For Her I Have To Spank Hard With My Bare Hand 20 Times And She Was Crying All The Way To Her And Kcs Room




Get off this site you sick f@ck!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Spanking is most likely the single most effective form of punishment, granted it comes from a loving hand.
> 
> ...




Best post I have ever seen you make, and that was from 4 years ago.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> And wtf is up with capitalizing EVERY letter at the beggining of a word???




Hmmm...it's pretty classy IMO.


----------

